# SlotKing What tool did you use . . .



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey SlotKing,

Was viewing your videos on VRP SRM. In the second video you are adjusting the end u of the pickup to control spring pressure. Id that a miniature pair of tin snips you used?


Thanks for the video, another tool to add to my wish list I did buy the Dyno after watching your video 

v/r

Roger Corrie


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks

They were a pair of short needle nose pliers.

They are old, I think from micromart here are photos. I use duck bills pliers for other end to restrict travel


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I use a pair of fingernail clippers that have the two sharp surfaces dulled off.

If you buy one of the larger types, simply remove the cam pin, and open them up enough to use a small stone, or file and remove the sharp bits.

Cheap, and very user friendly.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice idea

I use the pliers cause I had them for years and I like the leverage they provide.
the duck bill doe a nice job on the shoe restriction.

I guess I should do a video my other non specialized tools.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice, I always look forward to the King's tips!


----------

